# 5th week of 100mg Anavar every day.



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Coming to the end of my 5th week on Anavar, doing it for 8 weeks.

And what I've got from it so far is...

First my strength has went up quite a bit, not through the roof, but definitely a good increase. Bench has went up a good 10/15kg. Dead Lifts are up 20kg (feel I could definitely lift a bit more though, shall try next week). Can't really go heavy on squats as my knees are weak, but all other exercises are up.

I've leaned out a bit too. But as for pumps, not had any of the insane pumps that most other people have reported, bit disappointed with that, was really looking forward to insane pumps.

I'm using Pro.Chem Var by the way.


----------



## Mr.Reiny (Aug 10, 2010)

If I were you i would do 50mgs Anavar/50mgs Anadrol or D-bol or Winstrol and/or add a low dose of test prop.


----------



## jonny1990 (Jul 1, 2010)

ive got a couple of questions mate... had any side affects mate? put weight on? and have u cut from the abs area? im researching as i'll be testing soon!


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

No real side effects. Feel very lazy though.

Been leaning out all over.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Mr.Reiny said:


> If I were you i would do 50mgs Anavar/50mgs Anadrol or D-bol or Winstrol and/or add a low dose of test prop.


Why would you that on an Anavar "only" course?


----------



## jonny1990 (Jul 1, 2010)

quality mate, keep it up, you got before and after pics? if you have get them put up i would love to see some. If not? take one starting today and show us on the 8th week 

if you dont mind?

jon


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

any before and after pics????


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Mate I only have internet on my iPhone. Don't think I can upload pics. But I do have them. Been taking one at the end of every week.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i think u can still upload them from i phone


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> i think u can still upload them from i phone


You defiantly can.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

would like to see this too, ordering some now while im cutting


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> You defiantly can.


but will he want to show his nipples to the world! that's the question?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> but will he want to show his nipples to the world! that's the question?


That's a very good question! Hopefully he will, just for me 


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

AND ME


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

and me, i love nipples


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dananaman said:


> Coming to the end of my 5th week on Anavar, doing it for 8 weeks.
> 
> And what I've got from it so far is...
> 
> ...


I've been running anavar at 150mg daily and now on week 8 and feel the same as you mate.

Not bad results but overall been disappointed after hearing all the hype about it


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I absolutely loved var...the veins that came out in comparison to before were amazing.Still get compliments about it now...however personally I did find that I didnt need 100mg,I tried 50mg pre workout aswell as running 500mg test and I loved the cycle,running again after my time off...


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Rossy Balboa said:


> I absolutely loved var...the veins that came out in comparison to before were amazing.Still get compliments about it now...however personally I did find that I didnt need 100mg,I tried 50mg pre workout aswell as running 500mg test and I loved the cycle,running again after my time off...


I did PC var at only 50mg too a year ago with about 300mg T and loved it. 

Although should probably mention I am something of a low-doser.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

did you split your dose into 2 or did you just take a 50mg tab


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

just took the one @ 50mg.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ahhh nipples...! So long as they're attached to a laydee!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

'latblaster' - that's a quality name man lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Curlmeister would be better lol


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Kingquad thought I would join in lol


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

It is funny that some people seem to love var and get lots from it and others get very little from it. I am in the love it camp I did 80mg e/d for 8 weeks with 450mg test E e/w and I loved it and got a lot out of it, the only down side for me was that after about week 4 it killed my sex drive just had no interest at all even with the 450mg test E.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

get your nips out for the lads!


----------

